# MILLERS FERRY - PLACES TO STAY ON THE LAKE



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

I know their are a lot of Bass tournaments at Millers Ferry. I have stayed at the state park, but it is not large enough for a mid size group. Can you guys share any places to stay for a group of 7 or 8 boats.

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

If you do not mind staying in town (15 minutes from Roland Cooper or Ellis) then call Southern Inn 334-682-4148


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

ummm... is it just me or is this posted in the wrong section :banghead



just saying you might get better responses posted in the corret section


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks, didn't realize I was on the wrong base.

Canecutter23


----------

